# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - bookmarks & favorites =

## strongman

Po keto dy fjale do ti perkthenit keshtu apo keni ndonje ide me te mire:

Bookmark - Faqeshenues
Favorites - Te favorizuarat

----------


## Rrjeti

> Po keto dy fjale do ti perkthenit keshtu apo keni ndonje ide me te mire:
> 
> Bookmark - Faqeshenues
> Favorites - Te favorizuarat


Deri diku fjala Faqeshënues i përgjigjet qëllimit ndërsa Favorites është përkthyer që më para si të Parapëlqyerit.(Shiko në Windows XP-verzioni në gjuhën tonë)

----------

